# Thought I'd post a vid of me.... losing:(



## Ybot (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the only video I really have of me grappling.  This was at the US Open X in Santa Cruz last year.   I'm the guy in white.  Not a terrible match, but I souldn't have lost, I just got caught.  Great job to Steve Cabana from Seattle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3oBAFrmwCk


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 1, 2006)

That was a really great match.  The other guy got a break.  It could have easily gone the other way though...as you had good position for a good amount of time.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.  

Good stuff.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 1, 2006)

That was a tremendous match.  You should feel good about it.  I saw nothing wrong with it.  Somebody once told me that you learn more from a loss than a win.  I always hated losing, however that was a phenominal match.  You are to be congratulated.  Afterall you did not lose by a novice.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great footage.
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2006)

Great match

Thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2006)

congratulations on a great match.  It takes courage to post vids of oneslef even more courage when in a loseing effort


----------



## Ybot (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement.   This same tournament is comming up soon, and the plan is, if I can get the weekend off from work, to compete again.

I've really worked on my top control since that tournament.  I really feel like the match slipped away because I couldn't get good control from the side.  If I can go I'll post an updated match or two afterwards, hopefully winning this time.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 2, 2006)

Ybot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement.  This same tournament is comming up soon, and the plan is, if I can get the weekend off from work, to compete again.
> 
> I've really worked on my top control since that tournament. I really feel like the match slipped away because I couldn't get good control from the side. If I can go I'll post an updated match or two afterwards, hopefully winning this time.


 
I'm on dialup so I'm still waiting for the rest of it to load. However; great job! You have great heart in both competing in such an Open AND to post a video of yourself! I have a feeling you're going to be a great asset to Martial Talk!

BTW, folks who liked the video, don't forget you can rate it (five stars!) on Youtube.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 3, 2006)

Perhaps it was the guy in black standing on the corner or my computer was going fuzzy, but why did you lose? I thought you had more control time and great escapes. Was there a tap out I missed? Whatever happened, your a winner with the folks at MT. Great match. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2006)

He got caught in a triangle armbar right at the end.


----------

